# Can you help me identify this piano piece?



## carucci (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I tried almost everything to find out what this is, so now only some experts can help (I hope).
I uploaded it on Vocaroo, it's only a few seconds but it's very striking - here's the link:
http://vocaroo.com/i/s1BfOL4WSD9E

Many thanks for considering my request.


----------

